

Dunderdoc, a simple Python introspection utility - vram22
http://jugad2.blogspot.com/2015/03/dunderdoc-simple-python-introspection.html

======
vram22
I added a couple of comments to the post, at:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2015/03/dunderdoc-simple-python-
in...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2015/03/dunderdoc-simple-python-
introspection.html)

